# Solved: script to run program 5mins after another prog



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Need to have 2 programs running if /when a server is restarted
one is server program
the other is client program
i don't want the client to try and start up before the server is fully up and running after startup

I have the server starting up with administrator account, after any server reboot automatically.
is there any sort of script i can run at startup that will delay the start up of the client program ?

I'm thinking some sort of batch file / command prompt should get me what i need....
thanks


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't let it autostart - put this batch file in the startup group instead to wait for 90 seconds.


```
@echo off
timeout /t 90 /nobreak
start "" "c:\program files\program\client.exe"
```


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Awesome !!

thanks
i'll give it a whirl !!


----------

